# Insurance exams: Any hints on doing the IF1 & IF2?



## anna123 (9 Oct 2006)

Any hints on doing the IF1 & IF2?  Thanks...


----------



## ajapale (10 Oct 2006)

Hi anna,

I wonder are there any other resources/message boards out there that would better meet your very specific needs?

Ill leave the question here and we will see how the thread evolves.

aj


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Oct 2006)

Haven't done the exams myself but familiar with the administration side of things.

As they are multi-choice I understand they are not too hard. Is your company supporting you with your studies? Some companies run classes, revision seminars and mock exams for some of the insurance exams although a lot might only do so for the Certified Insurance Practitioner which is a lot harder. The CIP is also going to be the required qualification for customer fronting staff.

There are some [broken link removed]on the Institute site that might give you some idea of the type of questions asked.


----------

